# PPI HORROR STORY-I Am Sick To My Stomach!



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A good friend of mine and someone that is a regular on DIYMA has just informed me that the last eight full pallets of old school PPI boards, heatsinks, plates, components, everything that was left over from the 90's was sold for scrap just this week.

All the original components from your favorite amps were there.
He told me there was so much stuff that he would have been able to build dozens of complete amps and sold them for new; recreations just like Carol Shelby did.

He had bought it all in an auction and was keeping it all a secret.
His plan was to release it all for sale piece by piece but he found out the seller backed out because shipping of the pallets was too expensive.
The buyer was willing to travel across the country and bring it all back in a UHAUL, but it was too late.

It's all f'n gone.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that sucks... Would have been cool to seen some of that stuff resurrected!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

That is truely a sad tale


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is just plain effing wrong.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Organize a beatdown party at that guy's house.


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

Find out who he sold the leftovers to and see if they'll make a cash deal. 

Chances are, they'll be ground up for the copper traces & whatever metals can me extracted from them. If you offer CASH that's more than the going rate for scrap metal, I don't see why they wouldn't want to make a quick buck. 

Good luck


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bluliner said:


> Find out who he sold the leftovers to and see if they'll make a cash deal.
> 
> Chances are, they'll be ground up for the copper traces & whatever metals can me extracted from them. If you offer CASH that's more than the going rate for scrap metal, I don't see why they wouldn't want to make a quick buck.
> 
> Good luck


Too late.
It's all been processed just like you stated in your post.
NOTHING LEFT but raw materials ready for reuse.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Why did I read this, I feel sick now.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

The horror! As the saying goes "one mans junk is another mans treasure!"


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

That should be illegal and they should be punished, lol.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

the horror...!!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

kinda like tha ad where the guy watches his neighbor give his dog a signed Horus Wagner ball... Way to ruin my weekend


----------



## kingofkarma (Sep 23, 2011)

how did u find out about this massacre


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

kingofkarma said:


> how did u find out about this massacre


I asked my friend when he was going to send me the pics of all the pallets and that's when I found out.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

sucks to hear :-(


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Now it will be sold to China and end up as knock off Ipads and 39 cent ear buds


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

that sucks....


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I hate to ask...because I'm afraid of what you'll say but...what specific models were these parts from? Hopefully you will say "Directed owned model numbers". Please, please don't tell me it was Art or...'gulp...Pro Mos boards????


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I hate to ask...because I'm afraid of what you'll say but...what specific models were these parts from? Hopefully you will say "Directed owned model numbers". Please, please don't tell me it was Art or...'gulp...Pro Mos boards????


Pro Mos, Arts, PCs, etc.....everything accumulated through the years prior to the sale of the company and it's ultimate production move out of country.
There was eight full pallets....all new original stock in various degrees of completion. And it wasn't just amp components either.
My friend told me he was going to complete assembly of what components he could and then all of it was going to be up for sale to the public.
It's all gone except for a few pieces that have miraculously and suspiciously found their way onto ebay.

Now you see why I got the sick feeling?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

*Dammit!!!!!*


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The stuff was worthless to most, but I'd say that sure is being green to throw it all away when someone wanted it or they could have sold it on ebay. I can't count the stuff I've saved from the landfill by repairing it, but that is the way this economy works now, and even the green people think it is right to have useful assets crushed/etc. Makes a lot of sense eh? About all you can do is remember that when you hear someone spout it, or when you vote, and I'm not calling out any particular group as very few of them act against this. You say recycle but most of it does go in the landfill, and it still took now wasted energy to produce the original item.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Audio Dave nabbed it all......

Even funnier is that I misspelled Audio and it auto-corrected to Idiot.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

sqshoestring said:


> The stuff was worthless to most, but I'd say that sure is being green to throw it all away when someone wanted it or they could have sold it on ebay. I can't count the stuff I've saved from the landfill by repairing it, but that is the way this economy works now, and even the green people think it is right to have useful assets crushed/etc. Makes a lot of sense eh? About all you can do is remember that when you hear someone spout it, or when you vote, and I'm not calling out any particular group as very few of them act against this. You say recycle but most of it does go in the landfill, and it still took now wasted energy to produce the original item.


Uh, so-called "greens" would want *more* recycling, not just landfilling. I guess you mean they want to crush old polluting cars, but that is another subject. The OP said it was sold for scrap, meaning it was sent to recycling facilities. You dont sell scrap to a landfill. You *pay* landfills for dumping there. However every landfill I have seen has on-site recycling facilities where they pull as much useful stuff out of the fill as possible.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

rape_ape said:


> Uh, so-called "greens" would want *more* recycling, not just landfilling. I guess you mean they want to crush old polluting cars, but that is another subject. The OP said it was sold for scrap, meaning it was sent to recycling facilities. You dont sell scrap to a landfill. You *pay* landfills for dumping there. However every landfill I have seen has on-site recycling facilities where they pull as much useful stuff out of the fill as possible.


Right, but they don't pull out everything and not everything is able to be recycled. Electronics are full of odd nasty chemicals and if the boards are fiberglass I don't think it is useful for anything. The sinks certainly would be, anyone will take the alum parts even the steel. I'm just saying recycling is great only for certain things like bare metals and some plastics, it is not so good for complex equipment and you still trash all the labor and energy to produce it in the first place. 

Here you can only recycle certain things you would have to take the metal to one place and get paid for it, take the rest of the parts to the dump because nobody would take them that I know of. I doubt anyone could get EPA permits to cook the metal out of electronics here or afford the air scrubbers you would need or be able to get rid of the toxic waste you would have left. 

No, actually some want to burn homes now to clear the market but I don't know if its the same ones that crushed cars. It is still destroying wealth.

Or did someone get all the stuff anyway, I would not doubt it these stories have a way of working that way.


----------



## andrave (Jan 20, 2011)

Its sad when things get scrapped (like that typhoon that got scrapped in cash for clunkers) but the reality is that for most people, recycling gets money fast and trying to find the right buyer to pay a little more takes a lot more time and effort. I've got a really rare ford truck frame I've been trying to sell for peanuts and its getting scrapped this weekend because its 22 feet long and I could use the $150 it will add to my scrap load... 
someone some day will get pissed I scrapped it, but they aren't here now.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Audio Dave is bragging he nabbed it all, and Robot Underground is busy gluing the scraps back together......


Fixed.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pretty interesting that nobody else knew of this. Not being a dick, but american greed sent these to scrap metal dealer. I would've loved to seen a picture and maybe bought a wack of shell for for a lot more than scrap price.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chad said:


> Audio Dave nabbed it all......
> 
> Even funnier is that I misspelled Audio and it auto-corrected to Idiot.


I missed this post.

Chad, how do you know?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

andrave said:


> Its sad when things get scrapped (like that typhoon that got scrapped in cash for clunkers) but the reality is that for most people, recycling gets money fast and trying to find the right buyer to pay a little more takes a lot more time and effort. I've got a really rare ford truck frame I've been trying to sell for peanuts and its getting scrapped this weekend because its 22 feet long and I could use the $150 it will add to my scrap load...
> someone some day will get pissed I scrapped it, but they aren't here now.


Nvrmnd

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I missed this post.
> 
> Chad, how do you know?
> 
> ...


it was a joke, apparently somewhat inside.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

I have 1000 .lbs if anyone is interested in starting up their own Made In USA company with a great design already in place.

PPI Precision Power Class & Art ceramic driver card Absolutely State of The Art | eBay


----------



## onebluec5 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just about to list my Art A200 for sale, but after reading this (I missed it when it was originally posted), I think I'll hang on to this thing for just a little longer.

Sad to see a piece of history sold for scrap


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think every lame-brained decision to junk potentially useable parts for scrap can be chaulked up to "American greed". Does greed exist? Sure it does. But, it also exists in other parts of the world too. I think what happened here is probably due to a few idiots not knowing what they had and wanting a simple cleanup or fast solution. When they were informed of what they had, they simply chose the easy solution rather than the creative one. It is THAT mentality that seems to be more of an American problem and it's getting worse daily.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

chad said:


> Audio Dave nabbed it all......
> 
> Even funnier is that I misspelled Audio and it auto-corrected to Idiot.


LMAO, good one!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rape_ape said:


> I have 1000 .lbs if anyone is interested in starting up their own Made In USA company with a great design already in place.
> 
> PPI Precision Power Class & Art ceramic driver card Absolutely State of The Art | eBay


1000 pounds of what?

Interested parties await your response.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Click the link and read please.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

spl152db said:


> Click the link and read please.


What link?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

The eBay description states a 1000 lbs of boards to start your own business.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, this sucks. Just read this for the first time. I don't know if it is me, but $35 for a portion of a board? Seems way overpriced. I'm interested if the PC series boards come up. I love my PC series amps. 

If stuff comes up, how about we let each other know in this thread?

Ed


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

why does this suck? didn't someone say it was a joke?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> Audio Dave nabbed it all......
> 
> Even funnier is that I misspelled Audio and it auto-corrected to Idiot.





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I missed this post.
> 
> Chad, how do you know?
> 
> ...





chad said:


> it was a joke, apparently somewhat inside.


Audio Dave was the guy running around claiming that he had procured all of the original PPI artwork and ended up getting called out BAD by not only the enthusiasts BUT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST.... Actually an epic read.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/87122-word-mrs-carolyn-hall-young.html


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

chad said:


> Audio Dave was the guy running around claiming that he had procured all of the original PPI artwork and ended up getting called out BAD by not only the enthusiasts BUT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST.... Actually an epic read.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/87122-word-mrs-carolyn-hall-young.html


i read that thread, the images, etc. what happened to everything? who has the gear? WTF is real anymore.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

spl152db said:


> why does this suck? didn't someone say it was a joke?


No joke.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chad said:


> Audio Dave was the guy running around claiming that he had procured all of the original PPI artwork and ended up getting called out BAD by not only the enthusiasts BUT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST.... Actually an epic read.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/87122-word-mrs-carolyn-hall-young.html


Forgot his name but I didn't forget what he did.
What a douche.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

spl152db said:


> The eBay description states a 1000 lbs of boards to start your own business.


Again, *of what?

*1000 pounds of boards means absolutely nothing to me as a businessman because it's an unqualified statement. 

Need more details!

EDIT: Never mind. I emailed Patrick directly.


----------

